
Facebook’s So-Called Pivot to Privacy Is a Diversion - hsnewman
https://slate.com/technology/2019/03/facebook-privacy-pivot-zuckerberg-messaging-whatsapp-instagram-merging.html
======
Animats
That was kind of obvious from Zuckerberg's statement. It's all about messaging
privacy. All this is to push for Federal preemption of California's new
privacy law, which takes effect January 1, 2020, and is a lot like the GPDR.
Facebook is screwed if that takes effect.

~~~
mackarous
It still baffles me that people don't realize Facebook messaging is
unencrypted... How can you wonder why Facebook knows that you want to buy
puppy pampers if you have been messaging your friend Karen about it all day.

~~~
Animats
Few people care. Skype was end to end encrypted before Microsoft bought it.

------
sbhn
It will still sell your attention

